# rise of the witch king game crash



## webmat12 (Mar 24, 2008)

i've got bfme 2 rotwk and it5 has been working in the past but a while ago my dad changed the video card and now we have a radeon 9800xt but since he can't tell me when he did it (sigh) i can't figure out if this is causing the problem, i have used the EAsy info to help me and it says that the compatibility of my graphics card is unknown and the same with both my video and sound drivers (realtek ac97 it think). 

alright now when i play it works for a while and it dosen't seem to reach a particular time or event it just crashes when it feels like and says it's because of 'game.dat'. to further complicate things when i play in multiplayer (LAN) it crashes again but comes up with a different looking box and says something or other about something, all i remeber from that box is something along the lines of (E_memory).

to try and fix these problems i have reinstalled it and updated my graphics drivers and have tried both with and without the patch and have also replaced the game.dat file with one directly copied from the cd.

thanks for your help (sorry about the long post but i have a tendency to crap on, kinda like what i'm doing right now)


----------



## webmat12 (Mar 24, 2008)

okay i've got the crash box message, this is playing in war of the ring and only seems to happen in skirmish mode:

direct3d error 0x0x8007000e (E_OUTOFMEMORY)
4 addresses:
(unknown)(0): game.dat+240382 (unknown)
(unknown)(0): game.dat+1174951 (unknown)
(unknown)(0): game.dat+1251730 (unknown)
(unknown)(0): game.dat+1251970 (unknown)

Because of the severity of the error the game will now exit.

hope this helps


----------



## lupuruf (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I just bought the expansion ROTWK, but unfortunatly when i want to open the game i don't even get further than the logo thing, that's when the runtime error comes. I really don't get it and it seems that i didn't find any patch so far.
Could someone please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

I noticed on your operating system that you have Xp sp2. First let's try updating it to SP3 before we try anything else.
Also, before you launch the game make sure that you don't have any other programs running.


----------

